# Help: Cycling 15 Gallon Tank



## Frank1971 (Aug 23, 2010)

Hello, would appreciate any thoughts on my 15 gallon tank that I have been cycling for 2 1/2 weeks. I started with one fish, a Neon Jewel Cichlid. After about 7 days i added a small Cory Cat, which have been the only two fish in the tank for the past week and a half. I never did any water tests on this tank for the 2 1/2 weeks until tonight.

These were my reading:

Ammonia 0.25
Nitrites 0.00
Nitrates 5.0

I have been performing light feedings throughout the duration of this 2 1/2 week period. The first week when only the Jewel was in there I only fed him pellets, and after I added the cat I started feeding some flakes very lightly.

I believe the nitrates are supposed to be a little higher, but with the ammonia being so low, and the nitrites being non-existent... does this mean my tank has cycled or is just about cycled?


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

Having ammonia and no nitrites means you tank is still in the first phase of cycling (3-4 weeks to go). Adding your cory during cycling messed up your cycling process and delayed it. Catfish and chiclids aren't very good cycling fishes, they are sensative to ammonia and nitrites. To help in the cycling process I recommend good aeriation, filtration and some live plants.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

How does adding another fish stall the cycle? That fish still produces waste.

Anyway, surprised you even have nitrates at this point. Maybe you have some in your tap? Just watch your ammonia. I think it is that low at this point because you have a small number of fish in there (not recommending more). Try and keep ammonia and nitrites at 1 or below. If it gets above, do a water change.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Another fish won't delay the cycling, water changes which are needed when cycling with fish might delay it a bit, I think fishless cycles are faster because of this.

It does seem like your cycle is still in the beginning.


----------

